# Escanaba River Fishing



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, not this weekend, but the next I'l be up in Escanaba on somewhat of a vacation. We'll be staying 8 minutes away from the big dam on the Escanaba River. I've heard you can cast below the dam and people do decent on fish? Might not even get the chance to fish it since we'll be busy, but would definitely like to if possible. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Munuscool said:


> Hey everyone, not this weekend, but the next I'l be up in Escanaba on somewhat of a vacation. We'll be staying 8 minutes away from the big dam on the Escanaba River. I've heard you can cast below the dam and people do decent on fish? Might not even get the chance to fish it since we'll be busy, but would definitely like to if possible. Any info would be appreciated.


Which "big dam" the one down near the mouth by the old Mead plant or the one at Boney Falls?


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it's the one by the mouth.
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Com...c19eb5136fe!2m2!1d-87.0986596!2d45.746264!1m0

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Com...c19eb5136fe!2m2!1d-87.0986596!2d45.746264!1m0


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Munuscool said:


> I think it's the one by the mouth.
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Com...c19eb5136fe!2m2!1d-87.0986596!2d45.746264!1m0
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Comfort+Suites,+3600+Ludington+St,+Escanaba,+MI+49829/45.7971386,-87.0824586/@45.7947775,-87.0782006,3a,75y,336.22h,60.78t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sGrEM_dMCNw3MfneNGBjV5A!2e0!6s//geo3.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=GrEM_dMCNw3MfneNGBjV5A&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=88.1972&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656!4m8!4m7!1m5!1m1!1s0x4d4dbcfb774cbc35:0x74e53c19eb5136fe!2m2!1d-87.0986596!2d45.746264!1m0


Smallies, walleye, salmon, carp, suckers and some perch...pick your poison. If you have something to float in, there is a ramp downstream to get you on the water. Smallmouth should be good this time of year. Stop at The Bait Shop, a bait and tacle/mom and pop motel combo, about a mile north of the highway bridge and talk to Chris, he fishes the river pretty routinely for smallmouth and occasionally walleye. 

Have fun!


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Cork Dust! That helps a lot. If I can make it I'll post a report.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Post a report when you get back (if you don't mind). I have never fished below the dam there and really don't know much about it.


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Well packed my gear, but ran out of time to fish. Thanks for the help guys, next time hopefully.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been there many times!


----------

